# Yes, I'm afraid it's true.



## GoodmanBrown (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello folks, 

How is everyone doing? My name is Shane O'Neal. I'm an avid reader, a maniac, and an aspiring English teacher. My handle is taken from Hawthorne's classic short story of almost the same name. If you haven't read it, it comes highly recommended. I'll be a high school senior when the school year begins, but I'm taking my basic English classes at a community college this summer. I plan to graduate in 2009 and head off to a local university where I'll major in English and eventually earn my PhD (whew, that's a bit to contemplate). 

For many years, I considered becoming a full-time writer. It was only after being alerted of the associated difficulty that I grabbed hold of a more reasonable dream. I do plan to write, but I think another source of income will be necessary. Teaching seems mightily attractive at the moment.

I love literature, as well as a variety of popular fiction.  My favorite novel is probably the Count of Monte Cristo, but I refuse to read any abridged version. All or nothing at all, as my hero Frank Sinatra would say. That applies to any lengthy work of prose, including Don Quixote. Shortened works of art just irk me. It's almost as bad as censorship.

I have a hand-written letter from Dean Koontz hanging on my wall and a few hardcovers that he signed with personal messages. Those are some of my favorite possessions.  

As a member of your established community, I'll try to contribute as much as I can and learn something myself in the process. I'm not much of a critic, but I'll do my best. 

Is this done? I certainly hope so. Introductions are tantalizing. 

Thank you all.


----------



## terrib (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome shane.....I love the phrase, all of nothing too.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello, Shane, and welcome!  I'll let you know right up front here--I very much covet that personal letter you have from Dean Koontz.  What's your favorite Koontz novel, then?  Mine's _Watchers._


----------



## Sam (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine's _The Taking. _Welcome to the forum, Shane. Good to have you here. I'm sure you'll fit right in.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Shane and welcome to the forum


----------



## GoodmanBrown (Jul 16, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> Hello, Shane, and welcome!  I'll let you know right up front here--I very much covet that personal letter you have from Dean Koontz.  What's your favorite Koontz novel, then?  Mine's _Watchers._



 My favorite Koontz is probably Cold Fire (my first) or The Bad Place. It's difficult to choose though. I even like some of his early and out-of-print science fiction novels.



And thanks for the replies, guys.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 16, 2008)

Sadly - and yes this is true - I haven't read a single Koontz novel. Depressing really, but I've certaintly read Hawthorne. Can't wait to read some great writing.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello to you, Shane, and welcome! I also have some valued possessions, like a hand-written letter from Sue Grafton (she hates computers), and personal messages from John Connolly. He often emails me, as well, and although we've never met it feels like he's a real friend!


Nickie


----------



## ohdear (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there goodman brown, well I am a newbie too and I thank you for your very articulate introduction. Mine is a stammering mess...oh well.

You say at the end that you are not much of a critic and yet you aspire to be a teacher. I guess you will learn the process of critiquing along the path to teacherhood.

I failed english when I was at school and yet here I am a writer. Life is full of irony.

I REFUSED to take typing when I was at school and opted for welding and car mechanics instead. Whilst I have rebuilt a car motor when I was younger, it is TYPING skills that I use the MOST in my every day life. So, I had to learn in my own time. *sigh* Such is the gravity of making life decisions when we are teenagers. Some work out... some not so much.

Still, I can see that your choice to be a teacher is a sound one. I trust that you find both teaching and writing pleasurable. While I do neither for a living, I enjoy both.


----------

